# got wolf fish?



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

are there any wolf fish enthusiasts on the board?

after a lot of fuss and dilemma, my 80G is being cycled at the moment for a hoplias malabaricus.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

doesn't










become










?

>80G may be required 

awesome fish though.


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

They are actually two different species.

The first picture is a hoplias malabaricus, cf white variant.

Malas top out at 2 feet, 16" or so in home aquaria in the long run.

The second picture seems to be a hoplias aimara,

They get to about 4 feet, and cost in the thousands..


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

newtopuffers said:


> They are actually two different species.
> 
> The first picture is a hoplias malabaricus, cf white variant.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. 24". 
My appologies.

So, 600 Gallon as opposed to 3000 then


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually a 75G is a perfect grow out, 120-125G for life.

Many people though, keep them in a 75G for life. 

If you want to learn more about hoplias, there's plenty of info out there..


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice wolf @ Ba's scar


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

lolwut,

Did I just get trolled here?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

??

No Im telling you there's a nice wolf fish at BA's scarb if you want it


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

AH, gotcha!

Do you know what wolf it was?
I have a feeling it's probably a red/rainbow wolf or a gold as I've seen them in Big Al's before... but I've yet to see a Hoplias there.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

newtopuffers said:


> AH, gotcha!
> 
> Do you know what wolf it was?
> I have a feeling it's probably a red/rainbow wolf or a gold as I've seen them in Big Al's before... but I've yet to see a Hoplias there.












it had teeth like this guy but I didnt see the body and only caught a cursory glance. Label just says wolf fish.


----------

